# deer/pig ground meat



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ground(grinded?)55 lbs of wild pig and deer meat (60/40) Saturday and packaged in 1 1/2 lb bags. we did about the same last year and have 4 lbs left over. we use it for everything from burgers to meat loafs. anyone else use it like this? any new ideas? i quit doing link sausage, just not too good at it. i make up about 10 lb worth of breakfast sausage seasoning and if i want sausage, i just mix a lb worth into a lb of the ground meat. works for us.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That mix oughta make good jerky!


----------

